

Ask HN: Non-technical founders to technical? - briandear

Is it common for supposedly non-technical founders to become technical during the creation of their product? In other words, do people sometimes start from not knowing code, to learning code and becoming "technical"? Are there any examples you can think of?
======
ses
I would think its fairly uncommon, though certainly not impossible, for
someone with no knowledge of programming or web development to learn while
building their product.

With that said its not necessarily a bad idea in theory. You'll probably find
there's more movement the other way; developers building products and then
trying to make a business out of them (I fit into this category myself). But I
think it would actually be quite refreshing to see a few non-technical
founders try to build their own stuff. It would certainly be useful to have
more business oriented folks that understand more about the technologies used
in their products.

